# Hi Reviewers, (A Review Request) Please make In-Depth Review of AudioBro LASS 3. Thanks



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi,

I'm very surprised that there are no YouTube Reviews of *LASS 3* . Not a single one. 

So, maybe some of the active reviewers here can do one on LASS 3. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 25, 2021)

I've always wanted to like LASS, but have always defaulted to OT or Spitfire. And then MSS.

But I did purchase that upgrade. I don't know if the interface just makes it easier to use, but I've really been using them quite a bit of late.

I would love to see a deeper walkthrough of it. Is there a deep walkthrough/tutorial on MSS out there?


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 25, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I've always wanted to like LASS, but have always defaulted to OT or Spitfire. And then MSS.
> 
> But I did purchase that upgrade. I don't know if the interface just makes it easier to use, but I've really been using them quite a bit of late.
> 
> I would love to see a deeper walkthrough of it. Is there a deep walkthrough/tutorial on MSS out there?


@Soundbed has a whole MSS video series that are super useful... There's 27 videos in the playlist, a few being pretty thorough...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 25, 2021)

But Zero LASS 3 in-depth Reviews


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2022)

LASS 3 Review :


----------

